# harbor freight 20 ton 2way splitter



## andrewjoseph (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone used this model? I might do a cord at a time a few times a year tops. Ive been waiting for it to go on sale. 

http://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html

Thanks for any input. 
Andy


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 4, 2014)

My buddy has this model and it is pretty impressive. He can split a lot of wood in a short amount of time. It might be a bit overkill for your needs, but what's wrong with being overkill?!


----------



## Straz85 (Nov 4, 2014)

I would be more inclined to go with this one with one of those 10% off Lowes coupons:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_594051-7408...&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=log+splitter&facetInfo=


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2014)

I have looked at that unit a couple of times just to look (not in the market).  I like it, but have NO experience with it.  It has a neat design.
One thing to think about...it doesn't have a log lifter and won't go vertical.  Everything must be lifted to the beam.  If that is not an issue to you, then no problems.


----------



## andrewjoseph (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replys. It is 080 right now but I think it will go on sale sometime for 600. Then I can use 20 percent off coupon. I could always switch motors or pumps down the road as long as the still is well done. 

The horizontal only does seem like a potential issue though. 

Thanks







Jags said:


> I have looked at that unit a couple of times just to look (not in the market).  I like it, but have NO experience with it.  It has a neat design.
> One thing to think about...it doesn't have a log lifter and won't go vertical.  Everything must be lifted to the beam.  If that is not an issue to you, then no problems.



Thanks for the r eplys.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 5, 2014)

Straz85 said:


> I would be more inclined to go with this one with one of those 10% off Lowes coupons:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_594051-74081-101507_0__?productId=50223053&Ntt=log splitter&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=log+splitter&facetInfo=



+1

IMO, that's the best _*value*_ buy in the entry level splitter market today.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 5, 2014)

andrewjoseph said:


> Thanks for the replys. It is 080 right now but I think it will go on sale sometime for 600. Then I can use 20 percent off coupon. I could always switch motors or pumps down the road as long as the still is well done.
> 
> The horizontal only does seem like a potential issue though.
> 
> Thanks



When do you expect to see this sale? That sounds like an amazing deal. I'm on the mailing lists, but I've never seen this unit go for $600.


----------



## Straz85 (Nov 5, 2014)

dafattkidd said:


> When do you expect to see this sale? That sounds like an amazing deal. I'm on the mailing lists, but I've never seen this unit go for $600.



There's a banner outside the HF near me (Natick, MA) for a black friday sale. Not sure if this splitter will be on sale, but that's their next big sale.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 5, 2014)

Got it. Thanks. I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 5, 2014)

andrewjoseph said:


> Has anyone used this model? I might do a cord at a time a few times a year tops. Ive been waiting for it to go on sale.
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html
> 
> ...



When I look at the link, it says regular price is $1,299 and sale price is $799.  I have a 25%-off coupon, so I could still get it for $600.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The catchers look a bit spindly. But overall it looks like a pretty darned good value, especially if you can get it for $600.


----------



## festerw (Nov 5, 2014)

Make sure you read the coupon exclusions, I know the 20% off isn't valid on some of the larger items they sell.  Compressors, generators, welders and floor jacks I know are excluded from the coupon so there may be more.


----------



## skfire (Nov 5, 2014)

for who may be interested, I just called HF order line and asked about in store availability and there is none in my area, so they offered 100 bucks off, so $699 plus $89 shipping.
can't pull the trigger on it myself...not really my thing
scott


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 7, 2014)

northertool.com has a similar splitter.  It seems neat, but I have run into enough that I don't want to try and lift up there........no vertical option is a deal breaker to me.


----------



## blades (Nov 9, 2014)

Better read the fine print on that 20% coupon- usually says not good on sale items.


----------



## SXIPro (Nov 9, 2014)

blades said:


> Better read the fine print on that 20% coupon- usually says not good on sale items.


 
Very true.


----------



## skfire (Nov 9, 2014)

if u call them to order...no need for coupon..they will give 100 bucks off..they did when I called..but I didn't order it...wanted to see if it was available locally.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Nov 9, 2014)

andrewjoseph said:


> Has anyone used this model? I might do a cord at a time a few times a year tops. Ive been waiting for it to go on sale.
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor if you can afford it, go with the huskee 22, you won't be disappointed, with splitters, you get what you pay for. I waited extra time to get more money to get the huskee, it was well worth it.....just my opinion


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 9, 2014)

I beg to differ.  Here's the latest coupon I've received.  It says, "...cannot be used with...in-store event or parking lot sale items".  I've never bought an item at an in-store event or parking lot sale, but have used these coupons on scores (literally) of regular sale items.  These are the ones advertised in their flyers that don't require a coupon.  They have the regular price and sale price on the bins in the store.






And here's a receipt from Sept. 29, 2014.  As you can see, the second item (nitrile gloves) were regularly $11.99 and on sale for $7.49.  I used a 20%-off coupon and bought them for $5.99.


----------

